# Mizuno JPX 850 Forged



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2015)

So, who's got the Mizuno JPX 850 forged irons, what's your view on them ?

Thanks!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2015)

Chris if you are looking at new irons may I suggest having a look at the new Wilson Staff or Srixon range 

Tried at the weekend the Srixon 745 and 945 - stunning 

And the Wilson FG's are very nice


----------



## Revrec (Feb 16, 2015)

Like the look of the 850's - would like to see feedback too!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have had mine about 4 months I think.  I love the look of them but wasn't getting on with them quite as well as I would like.  I think that was a more down to poor technique.  I have been having lessons over the winter and it is staring to tell now and I am hitting them better than ever.  Hit out of the middle they are great.  They are very forgiving and are pretty long too.  I had a moment of regret when I saw the new wilson fgs were released but I am loving them at the minute.


----------



## markgs (Feb 16, 2015)

i hit them and tbh not the most help in the world and found the mp h5 lot easier to hit. I cant see why mizuno released them they should have just released h5 as there cross over set


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2015)

Y



Liverpoolphil said:



			Chris if you are looking at new irons may I suggest having a look at the new Wilson Staff or Srixon range 

Tried at the weekend the Srixon 745 and 945 - stunning 

And the Wilson FG's are very nice
		
Click to expand...

The Srixons certainly look stunning


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Y

The Srixons certainly look stunning
		
Click to expand...

They play very well also 

Tempted for a combo set


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2015)

markgs said:



			i hit them and tbh not the most help in the world and found the mp h5 lot easier to hit. I cant see why mizuno released them they should have just released h5 as there cross over set
		
Click to expand...

Someone turned up at the range a few weeks ago with a brand new set, he couldn't hit them but I was nutting them and they looked pretty good too


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hit the 850 forged a while ago and liked them. Hit h5 with the same shaft and it just launched way too high, not for me at all.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 16, 2015)

I've got them and have no confidence with them due to shaft issues, nice looking clubs tho


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			I've got them and have no confidence with them due to shaft issues, nice looking clubs tho
		
Click to expand...

What shaft issues?


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 16, 2015)

chrisd said:



			What shaft issues?
		
Click to expand...

I think there to stiff for me so no confidence when I swing them, I was fitted and they came out best . Dynamic Gold xp115 s300


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			I think there to stiff for me so no confidence when I swing them, I was fitted and they came out best . Dynamic Gold xp115 s300
		
Click to expand...

So what's the plan?


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 16, 2015)

chrisd said:



			So what's the plan?
		
Click to expand...

Im getting rid of them and will just pick up set of the shelf ,need to get enjoying my golf again.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2015)

Are they going in the "for sale" section?


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 16, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Are they going in the "for sale" section?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure yet,do you fancy them?. i could trade them in up here,I've only had them since the middle of November


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Not sure yet,do you fancy them?. i could trade them in up here,I've only had them since the middle of November
		
Click to expand...

I'd need to check some out to see if the shaft suits me and how much you're looking for


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 16, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I'd need to check some out to see if the shaft suits me and how much you're looking for
		
Click to expand...

Chris i wouldn't let them got for anything less than Â£475 ish as there a Â£650 set of clubs.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Chris i wouldn't let them got for anything less than Â£475 ish as there a Â£650 set of clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Probably about right I'd say if they are mint


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 16, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Probably about right I'd say if they are mint
		
Click to expand...

sweet spots untouched.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll see if I can try a club with that shaft


----------



## john0 (Feb 16, 2015)

Have you got money burning a hole in your pocket Chris? You seem determined to get yourself new irons one way or another


----------



## chrisd (Feb 17, 2015)

john0 said:



			Have you got money burning a hole in your pocket Chris? You seem determined to get yourself new irons one way or another 

Click to expand...

Yes, in a way I have John.

My pro sold some AP2's I had,and I have a buyer for my Callaways at a reasonable price. I have tried the replacement Callaway XR irons but after a range session yesterday I'm not sure I like them too much. I did cream some JPX 850's a couple of weeks ago and they are easy to hit like my X2 Hot and if they go as far then they really are a beautiful club ( compared to the X2) and worth a look at!


----------



## Jon321 (Feb 17, 2015)

I might be interested in these if Chris doesn't have them.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 17, 2015)

Visually they are stunning clubs imo. Absolutely gorgeous.

Few people on this thread not got one with them and their handicaps are in the teens.  Think that's the problem tbh.
I play with a 6 hc and he has them and flushes them. Improved distance on his previous forged clubs too.

I think with the forged nature and feedback you get off them, they're better for a lower/better technique player.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2015)

Merv_swerve said:



			I think with the forged nature and feedback you get off them, they're better for a lower/better technique player.
		
Click to expand...

That rules Chris out then....:rofl::ears::cheers:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2015)

Imurg said:



			That rules Chris out then....:rofl::ears::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Heyyy !!! Thats not nice -- Chris finds the fairway from every tee shot - might not be the right fairway but its a fairway , so surely that must count


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2015)

I tried these when getting fitted for my MP4's, went miles felt really good off the face too, slightly better than the 825pro i have. only reason i didnt go with them was id have the same problem with the gentle chips and bump and runs i had with the 825pro, fly off the face and could not get distance control on short shots.

the ones i tried had the same shaft as the MP4 which was KBS Tour Ctaper 120, i gained 5 yards over the S300.


----------



## Hammertoe (Feb 17, 2015)

I had a Mizuno fitting a few weeks back with my pro, I hit the 850 forged and the 825 Pros, I couldn't see any difference in them, they were both gorgeous, so I ended up buying the 825 pros simply because they were Â£200 cheaper. If I had the money I would have bought the 850's as they were the 'new' model, but performance wise I could get no more out of them than the 825's. These are my first set of Mizuno's and I have to say I am mightily impressed. Does anyone have any experience of the MP T series (especially the MP T102 & MP T105) line of putters? I am in the market for a new one and those look great but cant find one anywhere to test, I have read reviews they are really soft off the face and they look gorgeous and can be had for decent money?


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Heyyy !!! Thats not nice -- Chris finds the fairway from every tee shot - might not be the right fairway but its a fairway , so surely that must count 



Click to expand...

 I am sure Chris gets a warm feeling knowing that even if his memory goes, we will always be able to remind him of that day.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2015)

richart said:



			I am sure Chris gets a warm feeling knowing that even if his memory goes, we will always be able to remind him of that day.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have no doubt Rich that all of us will happily remind Chris of that day


----------



## chrisd (Feb 17, 2015)

richart said:



			I am sure Chris gets a warm feeling knowing that even if his memory goes, we will always be able to remind him of that day.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

The funny thing, just 3 days later my partner and I won a big competition at The Grove and I played out of my boots and the driver behaved itself all day!


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2015)

chrisd said:



			The funny thing, just 3 days later my partner and I won a big competition at The Grove and I played out of my boots and the driver behaved itself all day!
		
Click to expand...

 and you think that will get you off the hook old timer.:mmm:


----------



## Twire (Feb 17, 2015)

I've a brand new set 3 months old that have not hit a ball yet. I've got the 825 pro's and won a Â£600 custom fit in an open sweepstake so was fitted for the 850 forged, but if I'm honest there was no improvement from my 825's so they are in my wardrobe until I decide what to do with them. The 825's are a fantastic club with a great feel, the 850's match this but IMO are an improvement on looks but not performance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2015)

chrisd said:



			The funny thing, just 3 days later my partner and I won a big competition at The Grove and I played out of my boots and the driver behaved itself all day!
		
Click to expand...

Well that's no use at all to the Sunday and get slapped by two fellow forumers - feel so deflated to score so well with so many birdies but to lose - gutted  

Struggled with my game ever since - that's what happens when Rich beats you


----------



## chrisd (Feb 17, 2015)

richart said:



			and you think that will get you off the hook old timer.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

It won't worry me, I've got selective memory!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 17, 2015)

Jon321 said:



			I might be interested in these if Chris doesn't have them.
		
Click to expand...

Don't let me stand in your way if you are ready to move on them, I still need to try some with the right shaft and i stepped back from stiff a while back


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi lads, just to keep you informed and not messing people about but from yesterday I'm in contact with Mizuno about the shaft issue. I did the DNA fitting again this morning with the pro at the range i use and the 3 shafts were the same from the original fitting, but i tried 3 other shafts KBS C taper and DG SL r300 and one graphite option. Right away the difference in distance was noticeable and felt so much easier to hit. I did hit the C Taper at my original fitting and according to the figures it went to high but the SL was good as well. Just need to see what happens, sorry


----------



## nickyj4 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a set, got them last October and love them even though im still trying to get used to the differences from my old 800's. I think that is just due to me going from reg to stiff shaft though


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2015)

The 



stevek1969 said:



			Hi lads, just to keep you informed and not messing people about but from yesterday I'm in contact with Mizuno about the shaft issue. I did the DNA fitting again this morning with the pro at the range i use and the 3 shafts were the same from the original fitting, but i tried 3 other shafts KBS C taper and DG SL r300 and one graphite option. Right away the difference in distance was noticeable and felt so much easier to hit. I did hit the C Taper at my original fitting and according to the figures it went to high but the SL was good as well. Just need to see what happens, sorry
		
Click to expand...

I am pleased that you're getting somewhere and I really hope you end up staying Mizuno. I just played with my X2's and shot about 5 over, i parred the back 9 gross and have been absolutely nutting my irons ever since I broke the news to them that they might be going. Very much in a quandary as to what to do!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 18, 2015)

chrisd said:



			The 

I am pleased that you're getting somewhere and I really hope you end up staying Mizuno. I just played with my X2's and shot about 5 over, i parred the back 9 gross and have been absolutely nutting my irons ever since I broke the news to them that they might be going. Very much in a quandary as to what to do!
		
Click to expand...

Continue to threaten them with expulsion on a daily basis?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Continue to threaten them with expulsion on a daily basis?
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to write a best selling psychology book all based on that idea!


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2015)

chrisd said:



			The 

I am pleased that you're getting somewhere and I really hope you end up staying Mizuno. I just played with my X2's and shot about 5 over, i parred the back 9 gross and have been absolutely nutting my irons ever since I broke the news to them that they might be going. Very much in a quandary as to what to do!
		
Click to expand...

 So you will have the new set for RSG's then.:thup:


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 18, 2015)

If you got fitted by Mizuno and they don't suit are you not entitled to have them changed ????  I'm sure I read this somewhere, they want to keep all their customers happy and thats about the best way of doing it.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2015)

richart said:



			So you will have the new set for RSG's then.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I was heading that way but I took the demo club to the course today and it's very presence made my clubs behave. I played 6 over and gross parred the back 9! It's hard to spend Â£500 + when that happens


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 18, 2015)

This is taken direct from Mizuno Europe:

The Performance Centres also carry a Satisfaction Guarantee on all Custom Fit Mizuno equipment.  Clubs purchased via the Performance Centres following your maybe returned for a no-quibble replacement between 6-8 weeks after purchase (see terms and conditions).


----------

